# Baird Manor (Walk Thru) 2008



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Got the video of our haunt from halloween night.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Very disneyish. I would love to see it in person. Well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That little boy in the beginning is so cute! One of yours or is he a neighbor kid?

Love the singing pumpkins and the two skellies peeking over tombstones. The room with the haunted pictures/swinging chandelier has a good look to it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Great job! You're one of the haunters that I keep tabs on each year to see how you progress... Each year you do such a wonderful job! I loved the two "peeker" props you had in the grave yard, and the pumpkins were cool too!

Fantastic job!
:jol:.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. It is so neat to see how all the individual props we've been seeing came together. So the first part, is that through your garage? How much space is that?


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

*Some How To's*

Very cool and well done! I am working on a DHM theme for 09 and would love some "How To's" on some of your stuff. Any pics or directions?
Loved the peering skeleton and "haunted chandelier! HH


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice vid..
nice set up
good job


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't realize you had an indoor haunt as well, looks like a lot of fun. Great job on everything!:jol:


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



spideranne said:


> Looks great. It is so neat to see how all the individual props we've been seeing came together. So the first part, is that through your garage? How much space is that?


This is actually at my dad's house. We do our yard display at my house all month (which was the other video I posted a while ago), then this one on halloween night at my dad's. We change the theme each year for the one at his house. He has a 3 car garage and a good sized yard. For walls we used sheets of insulation foam, with scene setters so we can easily change the walls for other haunts.



> Very cool and well done! I am working on a DHM theme for 09 and would love some "How To's" on some of your stuff. Any pics or directions?
> Loved the peering skeleton and "haunted chandelier! HH


I'm behind on my how-to's, but here's what I have so far, and will update when I get some time to work on it:
www.my-mania.com/halloweenmania.htm
There are links to my yard (Baird Manor), hallowbean's yard and below that is the yearly themed walk thru haunts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great setup. Nice blend of Disney and spooky.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Great work, Jeff... you've achieved the center of the tightrope walk between creepy and fun!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah Bavey!!! Now _that's_ a haunted house! I love all the floaty stuff and the haunted mirrors ("There's a ghost in that! There's a ghost in that!")... and of course the cemetery with all the moving stuff we've come to expect from you. Excellent job! Sounds like the little ones were having the greatest time discovering all the cool things.

Man, I wish I had _your_ family... you, your sister, and your dad all doing haunts. I'm the only person in my entire extended family who has any enthusiasm at all for Halloween.


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the "How To" link! HH


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wonderful! If I had gone through that haunt as a kid I would've assumed I WAS in Disney World. I know you had a blast, and made a ton of memories. What more is there? Lovin' it!


----------

